# Is this cage good for my boys?



## KyaraDream (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi!
Yesterday I bought this cage, and my questions are... the metal won't hurt their teeths? Is enought space for my two boys?








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like a pretty good cage to me! My only concern would be the wheel. It's advisable to get a wheel big enough so the mice don't arch their backs while running as this causes spinal issues and tail deformities. The mice should be able to run with their backs flat and smooth. A good wheel is something like this one.

https://www.chewy.com/kaytee-run-around ... lsrc=aw.ds

Not to be confused with bared wire running wheels because those types cause pressure on the animal's feet leading to infections like bumblefoot, not to mention they can get their limbs and tails caught in the bars and broken. Mesh wire wheels let the waste fall through and are cheaper and easier to clean than plastic ones but they work fine too.

Toilet paper tubes and cardboard boxes for hideaways/chews also are appreciated by mice. Anything you want to add that is safe for enrichment is a great idea with everything else. One more thing, make sure your mice can't get through the bars, they're definitely escape artists!

Good luck with your new mice!


----------



## KyaraDream (Feb 11, 2018)

I will change it then! 
They don't fit so can't escape!
Thank you for all!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah very nice cage, however a lot of the bedding my fall out so placing the cage on top of a flat container or newspaper may be helpful. I agree with Cheshire Gleam about the wheel. To avoid aggression, you may want to provide food on all levels of the tank so that one level is not favored.

Happy boys once they lose those parasites.


----------

